
Thomas Jefferson Letter on Censorship (1814) - Alupis
http://classicliberal.tripod.com/jefferson/dufeif.html
======
Alupis
> It is an insult to our citizens to question whether they are rational beings
> or not, and blasphemy against religion to suppose it cannot stand the test
> of truth and reason. If M. de Becourt's book be false in its facts, disprove
> them; if false in its reasoning, refute it. But, for God's sake, let us
> freely hear both sides, if we choose.

Interesting thoughts for such an early time. We seem to have wandered quite
far from this mindset. Today, if we disapprove of an idea, we must stamp it
out.

It is not good enough to simply refute or disprove a position or idea, and
engage in spirited debate. Today, no person is allowed to think out loud
thoughts that might conflict with another's. We cannot trust the population to
form informed opinions all on their own, based on spirited public debates.

Jefferson is specifically referencing a religious book in this letter -
however the overall notion survives religion, and applies to all thoughts in
general.

